# Kayaks with Motors?



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

Ok so I understand kayaks. I understand canoes, and ghenoes. Why would anyone take a kayak, buy a motor for it, wrestle it out of a truck to put it on a trailer, then hand wheel the trailer and kayak down a boat ramp?

I guess there’s all flavors, but at that point I would buy a boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's a cheaper stepping stone.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Because they want a boat/skiff.....but not really.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

It looks awkward and not seaworthy. Do you have to have numbers on these things.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty dumb if you ask me. I've been kayak fishing for 20 years and some of these "innovations" just make me shake my head. That would include all the pedal drive crap they stick on so-called "kayaks" that are as wide as small skiffs and weigh about the same (and cost more than some...). The beauty of kayak fishing is stealth in shallow water and simplicity.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

I agree man.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The nanoskiffs are neat concepts, but, for most, a “full size” microskiff would do the same job with fewer compromises (which is really saying something since microskiffs make a ton of compromises to float as shallow as they do while poling well). However, I might consider a nano for a second boat if I already had flats or bay boat that covered 90% of my needs. In that case, a nano opens up a lot of water with minimal investment.

Nate


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

Good view.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Check out Key West Kayak Fishing on YouTube. He has modified his to do just about everything ,weather permitting. Yes, Most people would have a skiff, but the place he rents in KW has only a small courtyard to contain all his fishing apparatuses .


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't disagree on the motor. Buy I have a hobie pedal fisher. Love it. Quite long and thin. Sit on top seaworthy thay I use it in Maine. Often can slide into sleeping stripers and have them blow up all around me if I want. The advantage is I can cast at any time and control the boat. I do have a 20 foot cc in Maine and a B2 in Florida. And a few paddle kayaks. The pedal has its place. As for the motors if it works for someone that's fine. Not my cup of tea but that's just me


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If it will float... someone will try almost anything they can think of...

Most of my best "stupid me" stories end with - but I was a lot younger then....

and should some fool need rescuing - pitch in and take care of them - it's good karma...


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

This may provide a glimpse into why.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/flats-skiff-prices.62202/

Boat storage limitations may explain some of it as well.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Robin Williams said:


> It looks awkward and not seaworthy. Do you have to have numbers on these things.


Yes, even with a trolling motor numbers are required.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Yup. At some point just throw down $1500 for a used jon boat instead of $3k for a motorized kayak with all the accessories. It's gotten ridiculous.


----------

